# Unboxing video of my HF 2HP Dust Collector.



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I made a video of the unboxing of my HF 2HP Dust Collector for those interested in those sorts of videos.

http://youtu.be/aRPw3ot4f24

Paul


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Not the most exciting video on You Tube...*

But I assume there will be more to come and they will show the hook up and installation...sort of a "series" in the various stages. Also when you get to the You Tube site on the right side are all sorts of related videos on the Thien baflles and other mods. 
Lots of really good wood working info on You Tube in my opinion, especially from the pros like Charles Neil, thintz and others.  bill


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah I know, not really that exciting, but as a still photographer who has be required to learn video for my newspaper job, I take any chance I get to practice. I was thinking about a video of me assembling it, but I figured with all the cursing I would be doing, it wouldn't be rated G for the kids. I am still honing my video shooting and hosting skills. Someday I may be the new Norm or Marc from the Wood Whisperer, just kidding.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

And hey the title "Unboxing video of my 2HP HF Dust Collector" should have told you it wouldn't be Star Wars, haha.


----------



## Dierte (May 26, 2011)

2 things when you build it.
1.Disregard the plans and just look at the picture.
2.Use some painters tape to hold the bottom bag when you attach it. Without that or a second hand you'll want to throw the thing across the room.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. Between the box picture and the crazy directions I have it almost all put together. It would be done, but like others have said, it came with some of the wrong bolts and some missing. I cannot attach the plastic thing that connects the blower motor to the short hose. I am missing four nuts and bolts. I have two of them. I also have four extra, thick short bolts. My brother helped with the bag. I will go to the hardware store tomorrow to get the bolts. Overall not to bad to assemble it. Took me about 1.5-2 hrs.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Why did I just watch that? Especially since I just un-boxed and assembled mine last night. Maybe I just wanted to see Paul's smiling face. Yeah, that has to be it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Dierte said:


> 2 things when you build it.
> 1.Disregard the plans and just look at the picture.
> 2.Use some painters tape to hold the bottom bag when you attach it. Without that or a second hand you'll want to throw the thing across the room.


+1... big :yes: on the bag thing!

And I look forward to the 'New Paul's Workshop' when it airs!

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

firemedic said:


> +1... big :yes: on the bag thing!
> 
> And I look forward to the 'New Paul's Workshop' when it airs!
> 
> ~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


 my little metal bag holder upper thingys work great:laughing:
no really they do


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks all for watching my less than exciting video. Just an update, I got it assembled fairly easily in a couple of hours. It was missing some bolts to hold the plastic thing to the fan housing. They sent more of the fatter bolts that went into a different part. Other than that it went well. It fired right up and popped a circuit breaker in the basement. I am going to have to run a dedicated 20amp circuit for the DC. I kind of knew that, my basement is lacking in the electrical socket supply. I will also need some other circuits for tools and things installed.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Thanks for the tips. Between the box picture and the crazy directions I have it almost all put together. It would be done, but like others have said, it came with some of the wrong bolts and some missing. I cannot attach the plastic thing that connects the blower motor to the short hose. I am missing four nuts and bolts. I have two of them. I also have four extra, thick short bolts. *My brother helped with the bag.* I will go to the hardware store tomorrow to get the bolts. Overall not to bad to assemble it. Took me about 1.5-2 hrs.


Can you use magnets?:blink: bill


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Magnets might work well. I will give them a try next time. A bungee cord might also work. I am going to have to start making some saw dust and wood chips before I will know. Its funny now that the shop is setup enough to do something I am a little nervous to start anything. It could be the slight fear I have of not being good at fine woodworking. I have been building things like decks, sheds, remodeling my house and stuff like that for years, but furniture is a whole different story.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*bags...unh-unh*

I never liked the plastic bag idea so I converted my Jet to a fibre drum. I had to make an adaptor to mate the two together and use Bungee cords to hold them down. I can change out a full barrel to an empty in less than 1 minute. Then I cover the full one to enclose the dust, and take it outside to empty in the compost pile and my convenience. 
I forget now why the two did not fit together exactly but different units and drums may mate up a bit better than mine did...I donno? There's a foam gasket in the Jet collector that's the seal for the cannister above, so I made a foam gasket to seal onto the drum.  bill


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> I never liked the plastic bag idea so I converted my Jet to a fibre drum. I had to make an adaptor to mate the two together and use Bungee cords to hold them down. I can change out a full barrel to an empty in less than 1 minute. Then I cover the full one to enclose the dust, and take it outside to empty in the compost pile and my convenience.
> I forget now why the two did not fit together exactly but different units and drums may mate up a bit better than mine did...I donno? There's a foam gasket in the Jet collector that's the seal for the cannister above, so I made a foam gasket to seal onto the drum.  bill


 when or if it is full how do you know?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It starts to spit out around the seal...*

I normally check them often, even write the date last emptied, but one time it started to spit out and it was way too full. :laughing:
A clear plastic slot is on the list....:yes: bill


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Magnets might work well. I will give them a try next time. A bungee cord might also work. I am going to have to start making some saw dust and wood chips before I will know. Its funny now that the shop is setup enough to do something I am a little nervous to start anything. It could be the slight fear I have of not being good at fine woodworking. I have been building things like decks, sheds, remodeling my house and stuff like that for years, but furniture is a whole different story.


Ha, I know how you feel. I basically started with home renovation stuff, then figured I might as well start more dedicated woodworking since I had a lot of the tools already. And don't worry, you probably WON'T be good at fine woodworking at first. No one is right away.:smile: I still don't feel like I'm any good. But I'm getting better! And I'm having fun doing it.
--matt


----------

